# From Calvin's last will & testament



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 14, 2007)

I want to quote something I found in William J. Bouwsma’s _John Calvin: A Sixteenth Century Portrait_ (p. 30). I had come across it many years ago, a good while before the Lord showed me the truths of Reformed doctrine, and I – in my delusional “super-spirituality” – looked upon this statement by Calvin at the end of his life with disdain, thinking this was a poor excuse for a believer’s testimony. *However,* some twenty or so years later, having been shown the remaining corruption within me, and my utter dependence on the grace of God to subdue it, I see Calvin’s words in a different light. Now I can relate to them, and am thankful such a godly man set an example of sincere humility.

Self accusation for his deficiencies in energy and achievement still figured prominently in his last will and testament, in which he reviewed his ministry. “Alas,” he declared, “the will I have had, and the zeal, if it can be called that, have been so cold and sluggish that I feel deficient in everything and everywhere. If it were not for [God’s] infinite goodness, all the affection I have had [from Him] would be nothing but smoke. Truly, even the grace of forgiveness he has given me only renders me all the more guilty, so that my only recourse can be this, that being the father of mercy, he will show himself the father of so miserable a sinner.”

–Joannis Calvini Vita, CO XX, 299 (_Joannis Calvini Opera quae supersunt omnia_, ed. G. Baum, E. Cunitz, and E. Reuss (Brunswick and Berlin, 1863-1900))​
No doubt there are times in all our lives when we fail – in relationships, in ministry, in work, whatever… – and our normal rejoicing in His goodness gives place to repentance and sorrow. Yes, there is joy even in such, for His tender love is ever upon us. “I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.” (Heb 13:5)


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 14, 2007)

A good word. Thanks! 

Our pastor reminded us Sunday that near the beginning of Paul's ministry, he identified himself as the "least of the apostles" I Cor.15:9). Later in life, he referred to himself as the "least of the saints" (Eph.3:8), but the end of his life, he referred to himself as the "chief of sinners" (I Tim. 1:15). The more we know of the love and holiness of God, the more we realize the depth of our sin. How great is His love toward us!


----------



## KMK (Nov 15, 2007)

I believe that Calvin is bieng honest here. False humility was not his style. And what strikes me about this is that none of us, even Calvin, further the kingdom on our own efforts. Over and over the Bible teaches us that we further the kingdom through unity. Where would Calvin have been were it not for his brothers and sisters in Geneva? I wonder how many times he was 'caught in a fault' and a brother restored him? Or how many times he was discouraged and someone strengthened him? He did not work in a vacuum and neither do we. We use words like 'Calvinism' to describe what we believe but it really should be 'Genevaism' or 'Dortism' or 'Westminsterism'. May we all be upheld by the Lord through the power of His church!


----------

